
Nike's Vaporfly running shoes and tumbling records - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-athletics-shoe/nikes-vaporfly-running-shoes-and-tumbling-records-idUSKBN1ZN0MJ
======
peter303
Olympics swimming did ban full-body swimsuits after it determined they gave an
advantage. These shoes are being studied now.

